# Cruze engine fiber cover!!!!



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Nope, never seen it before. It looks neat, though.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Thought that was on some concept car that GM made, nothing you can buy I think.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Maybe it was eliminated due to engine fires!!! Held in too much heat.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Maybe it was eliminated due to engine fires!!! Held in too much heat.


:signlol:


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Maybe it was eliminated due to engine fires!!! Held in too much heat.


Waaaahhh lol. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

That is sick, I would love to prosheses this too! Would'nt the hood hold in just as much heat though?


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Maybe it was eliminated due to engine fires!!! Held in too much heat.


classic.

no they wouldn't eliminate it - they would just take a pocket knife to the middle of it and leave two thin strips on each side. 

:eusa_clap:


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

jsusanka said:


> classic.
> 
> no they wouldn't eliminate it - they would just take a pocket knife to the middle of it and leave two thin strips on each side.
> 
> :eusa_clap:


OMG! Thats so rough!

Hoping me and my Cruze are still here to read the posts barring any engine fires!


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

jsusanka said:


> classic.
> 
> no they wouldn't eliminate it - they would just take a pocket knife to the middle of it and leave two thin strips on each side.
> 
> :eusa_clap:


Get GM some burn cream

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

that would be a pain to take off every time you want to work on something :/


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I think still all the same it looks pretty nice!

Hoping me and my Cruze are still here to read the posts barring any engine fires!


----------

